# advance or retard



## TRAVIS75 (Oct 30, 2009)

Been slowly developing a problem with my 87 nissan with the 2.4.
Pinging. And not just under a load or going up a hill, just on flat ground, I don't have tach but as an example, I can be doing 25 in second, and it will ping if I push on the gas to get ready to shift to 3rd.

Yes I've done a full tuneup, no there are no codes. I've replaced the distributor with one from our wrecking yard, and came from a vehicle that I invetoried and heard run and did compression on myself.

I have tried changing fuels, adding octane boosters, did seafoam in the tank (haven't tried pouring it straight in yet). I also haven't replaced the egr, mostly due to cost.

A friend of mine who had one of these trucks before said even if the timing is set dead on, sometimes you need to have it off a little, but he couldn't remember advanced or retarded, and it worked great, got a little better mileage and a little more power. 

Now this sounds weird to me, but thats why I'm here. If there is any truth to this, should I advance or retard, and in doing so, which way is advancing and which way is retarding?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the dizzy should be in the middle of the adjustment range.

just try one way then the other..

also consider the milage and check to make sure you have the correct plugs..


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

To reduce a ping, you would want to retard the timing. Although a working egr would also help.


----------



## TRAVIS75 (Oct 30, 2009)

Its got 152k on it, I would have thought that the plugs were right since the pinging didn't start till about a 1000 miles after I put them in, is there perhaps a better plug (I know plugs just like oils can be debated for hours) maybe just a personal preference in the plugs you choose. And could adjusting the gap greater or lesser have an effect?

As far as the egr goes is there a good way to test it, I don't have a problem with replacing it if its bad, but its a fair amount of money to spend on a whim if its not the problem.


----------



## TRAVIS75 (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh yeah, and since under the circumstance that I'm in, which was wanting to know whether to advance or retard and nissandept said to retard, when standing in front of the vehicle, is that clockwise, or counter clockwise?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

advance is the same direction of the engine turning and retard (lol) is the reverse..

just a simple twist of the dizzy would answer this for your self...


----------



## TRAVIS75 (Oct 30, 2009)

Well theres the doing it the experimenting way, or theres going online to a forum full of knowledgeable people and just asking the right way.

I thought I was choosing right when I went to a forum.

I'd rather not just start loosening stuff up and randomly turning it and end up worse off than I was to start with. I'm not a mechanic, if i was I probably wouldn't need a forum. I'm not afraid to tackle a problem myself, I just like to have knowledge before I do it.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i am knowledgeable and i would not tell you to do something that is going to harm the engine..

there is nothing random about what you asked..


----------



## TRAVIS75 (Oct 30, 2009)

Sorry crappy day at work, anytime we have to do a recovery on a fatality it sucks @#& especially if its a total burn. They remove the bodies, but the smell is there forever it seems.


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

ok i had this problem with my 95 pickp and it was the spark plugs. i used bosch instead of NGK..

truck ran good for a little while then ping'd up hill and while acclerating.

asked nissan parts tech and he told me to only use NGK plugs.

also had this issue last year and think it was from QT gas and Wal mart gas.

I now only use texaco with techron and chevron with techron. no issues..

:fluffy::givebeer::wtf:


----------



## TRAVIS75 (Oct 30, 2009)

I haven't tried different gas stations, just different octanes. Its tough where we live, and probably most everywhere else but the difference in the price of gas between the mom and pops gas station $3.13 a gallon vs. the chevron $3.35 a gallon.

This weekend I'll mess with the timing and see if it makes a difference before I go and fuel up with chevron gas.

As far as the plugs I used NGK mostly because thats what I run in both of my subarus and my wifes Sidekick.


----------



## lilfoo22 (Mar 22, 2010)

sounds like your just a lil to far advanced on the timing. you'll just have to retard the timing a few degrees. i.e. if your 12 degrees btdc and you want to retard the timing you would go to 10 degrees btdc. moving closer to 0 degrees or atdc is retarding the timing. making the spark happen later in the stroke.


----------



## TRAVIS75 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm gonna give it a shot


----------



## lilfoo22 (Mar 22, 2010)

good luck. if ya have anymore trouble let us know.


----------

